# Any Happy Hours coming up in DF?



## Dukes (Aug 12, 2010)

My wife and I are new to DF and remember reading something here about an expat group. Does anyone have any information about the group, meetings etc? I recall there was a website, but a search has turned up nothing.

Any info would be appreciated!


----------

